# DeMarcus Cousins denies taking subtle jab at Derrick Rose



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Sacramento Kings center DeMarcus Cousins made a comment on Tuesday that prompted some to believe he was taking a subtle jab at injured Chicago Bulls point guard Derrick Rose, telling reporters who asked about his ankle injury that he’ll be out for the season and will get his own comeback commercial.
> 
> http://tracking.si.com/2013/12/04/demarcus-cousins-derrick-rose-ankle-injury-nba/?xid=si_topstories


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That comment seemed more a selfish desire to get more personal publicity than any type of a shot at Rose. Cousins is trying to figure out the easiest way to get injured right now.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

He sat out Tuesday night with an ankle injury. Don't think he should be taking jabs at anyone at this point.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Let me clear this up now! In no way shape or form was I taking a shot at drose! Stop trying to make a story!!!


https://twitter.com/boogiecousins/statuses/408286292460322816


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

At this point I'm done thinking this guy will mature some day and finally "get it". 

Hes going to continue to be what he is now. An extremely talented loser.


----------

